# I just read the The Inspired Aquarium



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

While searching for another Amano book to take on vacation with me, I stumbled upon The Inspired Aquarium (Ideas and Instructions for Living with Aquariums) by the Senske brothers. This book narrows the gap between Amano's glam shots and real aquariums with the plumbing intact.

*The good:* This is a very easy read (bathroom, vacation, plane, etc.) with stunning photographs of both freshwater and marine aquariums by Jeff Senske. In Amano books, all you get a is an aquarium shot - since everything else is blackened and gear ripped out, the reader gets absolutely no clue as to the surrounding or perspective of the tank. This book shows the same aquarium from multiple views and from afar - so you see the entire room where the aquarium is situated. Moreover, just like wanting to see how Saffron Burrows looks at 7AM without make-up after having just awoken, the Senske book also shows the innards of the aquarium filtration by opening the cabinet doors and photographing and explaining the plumbing.

*The mildly boring:* As with other aquarium books, this book also loses a little focus by trying to discuss different filtration, what Cichlids are, and summaries of other fish. Chances are, if you're getting this book, you're already hip to filters and various fish. So I'm not sure if this stuff is intended filler, or the publisher added this stuff to get better shelf placement. Since this book won't be replacing David Boruchowitz' at the PetSmart bookshelf anytime soon, I think the basic aquarium info in the book comes through as fluff.

Overall, this is a very cool book. And I'm glad the ADG brothers are taking Amano's work and kicking it up a notch. After all, there's only so much three-stone Iwagumi (YAWN) and lush foreground-mid-background scapes (SNORE) you can see before one design starts to blend into the next. Time to put some funk into aquascaping. And this book is a good start.

Now only if some local company starts manufacturing quality rimless tanks at an affordable price.

DJ


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I was not aware this book was available yet I will need to order a copy just for back loging purposes, I collect aquarium books kind of like a hobby and that would be a great one I think.

Oh and for your lesser expensive trimless tanks Leemar makes them and they almost look Identical to the ADA ones and you can get them in whatever size you want by request plus they can even make it in star fire glass. Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You know, I find that as I get more "advanced" in this hobby, the more I tend to forget about some of the basic knowledge. I didn't even get my first canister filter until about a year ago, partly because I was a bit un-educated regarding them. The Devil's in the Details, and even the "boring" stuff is good to re-read from time to time, if anything, just to refresh the memory and provide solutions to current problems.  Sounds like a pretty good book, and I'd like to buy it! 

Careful, BTW, about what you say about Iwagumi's here; I had a dissenting opinion about Jeff's latest one he did for a customer, and I was practically torn to pieces by the resulting angry mob.  Just a slight warning! HA!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Your review is very consistent with the reviews that I have read on Amazon (ironically enough, some written by plantedtank.net members). I would like to pick this up, too. If anything, I know I'd drool over the aesthetic value.

I'm under the belief that this book is more for those who wish to tie in aquariums as art in their home, rather than the beginners "This is a filter, it goes here" type of information.

Question... do they include all of the same pictures already featured on their website gallery?

Don, the Iwagumi gods are going to smite you!


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Donald - I have nothing against beautiful aquascaping - be it iwagumi, nature, Dutch, etc. But what I was cracking on is that since Amano put out his books, everyone been trying just imitate him. All the aquascaping images people are showing are of people attempting to reach the bar set by Amano. Look, the dude's done it, written books about it, released a product-line based on it, and probably got very rich through it. So why just keep doing the same thing. Right now, if someone showed me an iwagumi design, as awesome as it may be, I honestly probably wouldn't remember it the next day because it most likely looked very similar to the 100 that came before it. The same goes for other lush designs - after all, how many moss-covered Manzanita designs do you have to see before you say "ho hum, been there - seen it!"

It would be sweet if someone designed something really unique. I'll even take someone putting green army men in a nice scape and calling it the Battle of the Bulge. That would be fun and DIFFERENT!

DJ


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

"putting green army men in a nice scape" - I have done that. Not intentionally but it did happen. It is funny what can land in your tank whenyou have children. It was called "Hunt for scubaman, hidden between the plants!!"


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Is this the effect you're looking for? I hate to bring this back to the light of day, but this "beauty" was taken from Oliver Knott's site:


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> It would be sweet if someone designed something really unique. That would be fun and DIFFERENT!
> 
> DJ


Have you looked at this month's Tank of the month? It is really unique. (and beautiful!)


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I agree with West Coast about originality. So many tanks look so similar, but that's not to say they're not beautiful. I like that they show the hardware too.


----------

